# Visa Refusal Under Section 65 of act 1958



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

My visa 457 is refused is refused under section 65 of 1958 and its mention that there is no right of merit review..
in 2016 I also got Natural Justice Letters.
kindly àdvise me for furthur actions.
thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

depends what was mentioned in NJ letter


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

aston shaw said:


> My visa 457 is refused is refused under section 65 of 1958 and its mention that there is no right of merit review..
> in 2016 I also got Natural Justice Letters.
> kindly àdvise me for furthur actions.
> thanks


Please update if any further sections are mentioned apart from 65.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It depends on what the refusal letter says as it will explain why your application was refused. I would suggest you contact a registered migration agent.


----------



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It depends on what the refusal letter says as it will explain why your application was refused. I would suggest you contact a registered migration agent.


 Sir my visa 457 is refused is refused under section 65 of 1958 and its mention that there is no right of merit review..
in 2016 I also got Natural Justice Letters.the reason of refusal is non approval of nomination. agent gone for apeal whereas merit review is not given to me.
what can be the possible consequences?
waiting for your reply sir.please advise me.
thank you


----------



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It depends on what the refusal letter says as it will explain why your application was refused. I would suggest you contact a registered migration agent.


sir the reason is, my nomination was not approved.no right to review.now agent gone for appeal and can you say on what can be the possible consequences


----------



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

any one ????


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If the nomination has been refused, then the application must also be refused unless a new nomination was submitted. If your agent has submitted an appeal on the nomination, perhaps it will be successful. I assume you could then submit a new application. If you have a migration agent, they should be explaining this process to you.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

*-*



aston shaw said:


> Sir my visa 457 is refused is refused under section 65 of 1958 and its mention that there is no right of merit review..
> in 2016 I also got Natural Justice Letters.the reason of refusal is non approval of nomination. agent gone for apeal whereas merit review is not given to me.
> what can be the possible consequences?
> waiting for your reply sir.please advise me.
> thank you


Did they give you a reason for the original refusal of your nomination? Your appeal was declined because there is no merit to review. I think this is based on what the original reason was for refusing your nomination. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If the nomination has been refused, then the application must also be refused unless a new nomination was submitted. If your agent has submitted an appeal on the nomination, perhaps it will be successful. I assume you could then submit a new application. If you have a migration agent, they should be explaining this process to you.


yes mate,the lawyer has appealed since i have no merit review..earlier i got 2 Natural justice letters due to non approval of nomination.agent don't speak to me..
in refusal section 65 is imposed and also said that Case Officer said that applicant does not satisfy subclause paragraph 457.223(4)(a) of regulations. also 457.321?


----------



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

Did they give you a reason for the original refusal of your nomination? Your appeal was declined because there is no merit to review. I think this is based on what the original reason was for refusing your nomination. Just my 2 cents.[/QUOTE]
refused due to nomination was not approved. and imposed subclauses 457.223(4)(a) and 457.321.
now 457 is also abolishd,can you predict future of this case as i am tired off all this mess


----------



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> aston shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sir my visa 457 is refused is refused under section 65 of 1958 and its mention that there is no right of merit review..
> ...


reason is above mentioned sir...


----------

